# Anyone for a new blind comparison?



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It's been many months since I last did a blind comparison and I have been considering doing a new one IF there are some who would be interested. If so, please speak up as it's not worth doing if nobody wants to participate (the _Luonnotar_ comparison was rather a dud in terms of responses.) Currently I am contemplating Rachmaninoff, preferably _Symphonic Dances_ (don't ask for the 2nd symphony, I don't like it!!)


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm interested. Your selections of recordings have always been interesting. The Symphonic Dances would be great. Love this piece, obsessed with the waltz. Let's see if others are interested.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope that some are as I have a few choices lined up.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I must have missed Luonnotar. I do like the Symphonic Dances quite a lot but not to the extent of comparing accounts! Still, if (as usual) you have anything unusual I suppose I might be tempted.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Let's just say that none of them will be well known commercial recordings


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

For those unfamiliar with the blind comparison series, I will post links to 4 or 5 different performances of an individual work but without anything to identify them. The idea is for participants to comment on the various performances without being prejudiced by knowing the identity of the performers. The results are often quite surprising, some even discovering that they rated a performance highly when it turns out to be by someone they do not like! Typically I give up to a week for people to have a chance to listen before posting the results, after which the debriefing can be quite interesting


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I could be interested in the Symphonic Dances.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

This sounds fun and very much like something I would be interested in. I'm not too familiar with the Symphonic Dances, but I would love something like Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun or a similar short tone-poem that isn't too time-consuming and fatiguing to listen to repeatedly. I also think this would be fascinating to do with piano performances of, say, a Chopin Ballade or Beethoven sonata.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would be up for this


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> I must have missed Luonnotar. I do like the Symphonic Dances quite a lot but not to the extent of comparing accounts! Still, if (as usual) you have anything unusual I suppose I might be tempted.


If anyone is interested, apparently the files for my blind comparison of _Luonnotar_ are still on my download site with the links at this post (just don't look down to see the answers!)

Blind Comparison - Luonnotar


----------

